# Abandoned House in the Forest of Dean, Gloucestershire



## William H (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello all!

This is my second report on this website. After my first real exploration to an abandoned farm house, I decided to go out again to a different place near by after seeing photos of it from the outside on Facebook. 

I am still trying to figure out what has happened to this lovely house. It appears the owners (I think a couple) just left suddenly over a decade ago and haven't been back. Since then, people visiting this house has made an absolute mess in the process. In the house there are a couple of things dating back to as far as 1994 to give you some sort of idea of how long it has been left. 

Something worth mentioning is that there was Christmas card on the floor with "Have a great 2010" or something similar inside. I can't work out if a postman delivered this and someone opened it, or what?? It's definitely been empty for years, I can't think the owners would've returned. Also not nice that someone is sending them Christmas cards not knowing they are no longer in the house.

Enjoy the photos!


----------



## mikey2002kent (Apr 16, 2013)

nice pics, seems wierd its just been left, would have thought it would have been sold or something by now, wonder if that worcester sauce is still edible


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks like an interesting place. Cheers for posting.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 16, 2013)

I agree, looks quite interesting this one! Cheers for sharing it


----------



## William H (Apr 16, 2013)

mikey2002kent said:


> nice pics, seems wierd its just been left, would have thought it would have been sold or something by now, wonder if that worcester sauce is still edible



There was some cooking sauce too and I dared my friend to eat it. 

Thanks all for your comments.


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 17, 2013)

nice one thanks for putting it up


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow - I love these 'Marie Celeste' type places. 

Looks like Heather and Dave left in a hurry!


----------



## surfg1mp (Apr 17, 2013)

Those photos tell a great little story. Does seem strange how the place was just left. The best shots for me are the ones that add that personal touch, like the bank statement and the diary entry.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jezamon (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, what a mess. Such a shame! Wonder what happened...


----------



## hnmisty (Apr 19, 2013)

Does the Christmas card say "have a fab 2010"? Looks like that to me, but the place looks like it's been left for a lot longer...

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 19, 2013)

like it thanks for posting


----------



## NakedEye (Apr 20, 2013)

delicious decay!! cheers for that!


----------



## cathyanne (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow! What a mess. Such history. Great photos


----------



## William H (Apr 21, 2013)

surfg1mp said:


> Those photos tell a great little story. Does seem strange how the place was just left. The best shots for me are the ones that add that personal touch, like the bank statement and the diary entry.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.



I agree with what you say about personal touch. You can begin to build up a story or characters just from their bank statements etc.



hnmisty said:


> Does the Christmas card say "have a fab 2010"? Looks like that to me, but the place looks like it's been left for a lot longer...
> 
> Thanks for sharing



Yep, 2010 it says which does confuse me. The house has been abandoned for a long time (the latest date I can find is 2000 which is on a Tesco carrier bag which has the year on). I have a feeling the postman delivered this card (but why on earth would he as its pretty obvious its derelict) and then someone decided to open it up.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shame thats been a nice been a nice house in a great location


----------



## Stussy (Apr 29, 2013)

OOO I could be in here for hours! Great find, thanks for sharing!


----------



## donkeyrocket (May 7, 2013)

It's strange how what would have been a decent house could just be abandoned like this?


----------



## Landie_Man (May 7, 2013)

I've seen houses in worst states than this that have been abandoned since 2010. It doesn't take long for a place to rot and it looked like a hoarders house. That card would have been sent in 2009 as it says have a good 2010. There is every possibility this was lived in in 2010


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 11, 2013)

QUOTE Yep, 2010 it says which does confuse me. The house has been abandoned for a long time (the latest date I can find is 2000 which is on a Tesco carrier bag which has the year on). I have a feeling the postman delivered this card (but why on earth would he as its pretty obvious its derelict) and then someone decided to open it up.[/QUOTE]

What you could actually have here is in fact a home made gift tag - roughly hand cut from an old card, with a tie on made from red parcel tie passed through a punched hole. Presumably the hidden side has a christmas image on it? If this is so, then I suggest that the cursive script is part of the inscription written by the original sender of the card - well prior to 2010. In 2010 I think Sue (just a hunch, but the thought behind this feels female to me) made a gift tag from this old card, wrote the words in printed letters and attached it to a gift for her friend Heather and partner. The printed words fit too neatly on the rear face of the folded tag to have been part of the writing on the original christmas card, before it was cut down. The hole was probably punched after the writing was done judging by the closeness of the letter M - as an after thought, after deciding how to attach the tag. 

Now all the above still begs the question - how did the gift tag arrive at that location? Perhaps as Landie Man says, there was somebody living, or at least sheltering there in December 2010.


----------



## Landie_Man (May 12, 2013)

Once you turn all the heating off in a place it will deteriorate in months. I've seen places abandoned since 2007 that have collapsed roofs.


----------



## William H (May 14, 2013)

There is no way this was still being lived in in 2010. There are items here from the mid 90s, I doubt if someone lived here they'd still be reading them 15 years later!


----------

